# David McIntosh



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

So been watching celebrity BB with the missus and she seems to think the man is natty. :confused1:

No way no how was my response.

What does everyone else think?

He is in good nick (nohomo).


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

weren't he a royal marine?


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Not natty imo.

He is a fair size.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Natty lol

Looks shit hot


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

someone on here or another forum said he works out at their Gym, and his routine was insane


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Big ape said:


> weren't he a royal marine?


Aye but look at his composition of late and its clear he ain't natty.

That Edele from bewitched said "Not many people can get to that sort of size, what your doing with your body is an art".

That's when i chuckled and the wife asked why.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

barsnack said:


> someone on here or another forum said he works out at their Gym, and his routine was insane


Yeah it may very well be but he does have many signs specially now on Celeb BB as apposed to the Google pics.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

That's girls for you ??

Very good build. Still laugh when I saw him in mid winter, small bay watch style shorts and a string vest.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Big ape said:


> weren't he a royal marine?


Lots of guys in the forces use gear mate.

Not natty. And according to Google images he's also a proppa n little mincer.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lots of guys in the forces use gear mate


this.

the royal marines took over from us, even their chef was fvcking huge


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

I wanna be that size he is mooohassive


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

How did he keep his size in the house! Was he still on


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

You lot watch BB!?


----------



## APB (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm close to a few guys who served with him in 45 Commando. He was rake thin when he joined apparently. And deffo not natural from what I hear.

Fair play to him though, very strong and very decent fitness model physique.

His dad is a cop in Bolton.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Silvaback said:


> You lot watch BB!?


Wife does.

Im usually on here and shoveling food in my face at that time as it pwo for me.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks awesome. Fairplay to him natty or not.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I think he's actually one of those guys who looks bigger than he is, simply because his body is just so aesthetically pleasing.

I see bigger guys in both guys I train at, but most of them are ugly ****ers with a pasty complexion and covered in spots... not quite the same look lol


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Natty ?!?! lol the guy is taking more fukcing juice than huntinground!


----------



## Moses Moab (Jul 26, 2014)

He looks good but very obviously has used aas to attain his physique, and there's certainly nothing wrong with that.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

nearly as good genetics as his girlfriend


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Only 28 years old.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Know him online, chatted a fair few times.

A good bloke and down to earth.

Chatted frankly and he's a natty, just genetics. Some people are lucky.

If you look at him closely, he's not big, just well shaped.


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

DaveCW said:


> Aye but look at his composition of late and its clear he ain't natty.
> 
> That Edele from bewitched said "Not many people can get to that sort of size, what your doing with your body is an art".
> 
> That's when i chuckled and the wife asked why.


Why did you chuckle??


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Know him online, chatted a fair few times.
> 
> A good bloke and down to earth.
> 
> ...


Where can i find more pictures of the girl in your signature with less clothes on?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

My other half? Erm you cannot!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Papa Lazarou said:


> My other half? Erm you cannot!


Ok the pics in your signature will do


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

He used to be on the new series of Gladiators as well, common knowledge that all of them fúckers are on gear. He's definitely on, shape of his delts and traps are a dead giveaway


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Know him online, chatted a fair few times.
> 
> A good bloke and down to earth.
> 
> ...


I agree he's not actually 'that' big... but you believed him? Not a chance imo. He's also very well media trained from seeing his interview last night, so can't imagine being in the public eye like he is he'd ever admit it.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I knew him before he blew up and became well known in the media.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Off cycle?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

can't see why he couldn't be natty. Looks great but not that big, like 17 inch arms? Surely pro bodybuilders would be bigger natty


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

The traps give it away, they are ****ing huge.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I knew him before he blew up on test & deca and became well known in the media.


 fixed

:whistling:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Yep, clearly on gear there.

Nah, doesn't have the gear conditioning, or close. In good nick, far from sharp like us on gear can achieve.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

bodybuilder16 said:


> Why did you chuckle??


Because she said "Not many people can get to that sort of size" size has nothing to do with it, anyone can get massive but not everyone can be massive with great symmetry.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> can't see why he couldn't be natty. Looks great but not that big, like 17 inch arms? Surely pro bodybuilders would be bigger natty




On the gear, its just far to much development if you compare older pics.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Sams said:


> Where can i find more pictures of the girl in your signature with less clothes on?


Underneath Papa's boot ?


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

He's much bigger when he went in a week ago than the few pics in this thread . Even the gladiator pic


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

hes in well good shape but his arms are tiny...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

APB said:


> I'm close to a few guys who served with him in 45 Commando. He was rake thin when he joined apparently. And deffo not natural from what I hear.
> 
> Fair play to him though, very strong and very decent fitness model physique.
> 
> His dad is a cop in Bolton.





Papa Lazarou said:


> Know him online, chatted a fair few times.
> 
> A good bloke and down to earth.
> 
> ...


Clear as mud. :thumbup1:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes someone who knows of him is clearly the same.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Comes across as arrogant and conceited every time I have seen him.

IMO, not natty!!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

No expert but IMO 106% not natty


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd have my house on him not being natty. Not hating in the slightest though, the fella looks mint and would be many people's ideal physique.


----------

